# Pokèmon Blue/Yellow/Pink and Gold/Silver leaks leaked



## Ryccardo (Apr 12, 2020)

​
In March 2018, a Pokémon enthusiast known online as "Wack0" and "__" successfully gained unauthorized access to some of Nintendo's systems, on which he found and downloaded plenty of unreleased materials. For obvious reasons, he did not release said content to the public, rather circulating it to a limited audience.

While some of those files were eventually published, chiefly the "SpaceWorld 97" Japanese demos of generation II games, not much of the above facts became known to the public until last Christmas, when an involved person known as Ganix spoke out on the matter.

As of 2020-3-11 more of those contents were posted anonymously on 4chan's /v/ board, chiefly:

 A file called pack_4m4IZ6j.zip, containing beta versions of Pokémon Gold and Silver in debug and non-debug versions, plus object files used to generate them and the official documentation (in Japanese) written for Super Mario Club (Nintendo's in-house testing division);
 A password-protected ("poke1024") file called osrc.zip, containing full assembly-language source code and object files for producing the English versions of Pokémon Blue and Yellow, as well as internal communications between Game Freak, Nintendo Co. Ltd (Japan), the above-mentioned Super Mario Club, and Nintendo of America. Curiously, the file located at "yellow/source/header.dmg" in the archive refers to the game's code as being for "*Pocket Monsters Pink & Yellow*";
 An archive called weavileusedsurf.7z, containing prerelease in-game artwork of Pokémon Diamond and Pearl, which were previously distributed in December 2019.

For copyright reasons the above-mentioned files cannot be posted or linked to on GBAtemp, however the involved discussion on 4chan may still be available for a limited time by searching the Internet for the phrase "Where were you when the pokemon blue and yellow".

The above-mentioned archives have SHA-1 hashes of, respectively, 5E3D0F6C08ADF2DFADB701CB2E04EEBA06AE27F8, FC6D5646C4A6C7A14D5A94B7A2D0627277AD429E, and 46636039BFEA4C1058B2BD4D54458A48ECCA0BFA, and are known to have been reposted on a Telegram channel.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 13, 2020)

wait so the dumping of the SWD through one of the said demo kiosk was total bullshit? it was stolen from nintendo's servers also who knew they would keep source code of games that old


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 13, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> who knew they would keep source code of games that old


Always better to have something than not have it - especially when they later decided to sell emulated copies with multiplayer support using an emulator that needs to know which code to hook (and other mods applied to the game)


----------



## dada78641 (Apr 13, 2020)

It's a shame Nintendo is so litigious, because all of these files are hard to get a hold of unless you're part of the right circles. If I'd gotten a hold of these files I would've anonymously leaked them somewhere, rather than slowly releasing parts of it. There are ways to do this without it being traceable. That's assuming he took care not to be traceable when he accessed their servers though, I guess.

Glad that more stuff is coming out though, and I hope to see analysis of the content soon.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 13, 2020)

Currently going through the assets. Never seen some basic gen 1 maps


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 13, 2020)

I have edited the article to correct a factual error - pack_4m4IZ6j.zip contains prerelease versions of Japanese Gold and Silver, not the Spaceworld demos as previously written


----------



## ChaosEternal (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm not sure whether I'm more surprised that Nintendo still has those files or that they were apparently stored on a networked server. You'd almost expect something that old to be sitting in a dusty desktop in a closet somewhere.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2020)

Can't wait to see all the detailed informations on TCRF


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 13, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Can't wait to see all the detailed informations on TCRF


Want a spoiler? 

blue8M/source/Debug/BLUEMONS.ISX (which can be fixed into a valid ROM using yellow/source/isx/isx2bin.exe) is built with debug enabled (accessed by pressing select on the title screen), the features in that menu are laughably bad but include a ridiculous initial team and the infamous NINTEN/SONY names


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 18, 2020)

dada78641 said:


> That's assuming he took care not to be traceable when he accessed their servers though, I guess.


Wack0 was busted, though he ended up better off than kongsnutz iirc (don't remember the exact punishment though)


----------

